# is it possible to grow in the fall/winter using sun light?



## SloppyJoe420 (Sep 9, 2011)

ok so i have a question for y'all ganja gurus, is it possible to start seeds late in the grow year around mid September and keep the seeds in a south window during fall into winter and be able to trigger it to bud? 

my crazy mom believes that if she starts seeds now in mid September and sets them in a south window sill that they will get enough light through the fall and winter, but i personally know that pot takes 18 hours of sun light (24 hours with lights at 50 watts per square inch) and doubt setting the seedlings in a window in the fall/winter won't provide enough light when there is less than 12 hours of light per day this late in the year even in this mountain sun light.

any advice would be nice, 'cause i'd hate to waste seeds so late in the year if she's wrong   :tokie: :bong: :smoke1: :48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 9, 2011)

i think growing seeds in a window for anything more than an experiment would be a waste not saying its impossible but i just dont think quality or quantity would be there.


What about setting up an indoor grow?  This is the place to learn everything you need to know about growing indoors.


----------



## SloppyJoe420 (Sep 9, 2011)

yea that's what i figured, but i don't got the money to start a indoor grow op and the bush i had outside just got jacked last night :/


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 9, 2011)

WOw that sucks hate to hear that.  just remeber the most important rule in this entire game isNEVER TELL ANYONE ABOUT YOUR GROW.  No one at all not saying you did but thats usually how stuff like that happens or you get caught.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2011)

SloppyJoe420 said:
			
		

> yea that's what i figured, but i don't got the money to start a indoor grow op and the bush i had outside just got jacked last night :/


 

I Hate Thiefs...I like see some Dummass come in my Yard unwelcome:chuck:


Best of luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2011)

SloppyJoe420 said:
			
		

> ok so i have a question for y'all ganja gurus, is it possible to start seeds late in the grow year around mid September and keep the seeds in a south window during fall into winter and be able to trigger it to bud?
> 
> my crazy mom believes that if she starts seeds now in mid September and sets them in a south window sill that they will get enough light through the fall and winter, but i personally know that pot takes 18 hours of sun light (24 hours with lights at 50 watts per square inch) and doubt setting the seedlings in a window in the fall/winter won't provide enough light when there is less than 12 hours of light per day this late in the year even in this mountain sun light.
> 
> any advice would be nice, 'cause i'd hate to waste seeds so late in the year if she's wrong   :tokie: :bong: :smoke1: :48:



Unfortunately, no, IMO this will not work.  While marijuana does not take necessarily take 18 hours of sunlight per day (and we do not figure indoor lighting by watts per sq *foot,* not inches, anymore--we use lumens per sq ft), it is going to take more light than you are going to get in a south facing window in the winter and you need 12 hours of *uninterrupted *darkness to flower.  Then there is the security risk from just having your plant in a window.  To grow indoors, you are pretty much going to have to have a space set up that is dedicated to growing.  And no, it is not cheap, but you are trying to produce a product that sells for around $300 an oz on the street.  You need to do more than stick a seed in a pot and put it in a south facing window.


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2011)

I think pcduck did this and has a thread on it here some where....

I put my seedlings in the Summer in the window to grow and they do okay but not great...large spacing between nodes. I didn't flower them via natural sunlight though...they got put under HPS in my tents when it got cool enough to fire them up.  I don't think they wld hve budded up well at all in the window. Plus there wld be a huge security risk with plants flowering in my windows. JMO


----------

